# T&LBRR to Host Open House May 17



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We will be hosting an open house Saturday, May 17 between 3:00 p.m. and 8:00 p.m. 

If you are in, or plan to be in, the Orange County, CA area, you are welcome to attend. E-mail me for directions. 

Toddalin


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: T&LBRR to Host Open House May 17*

We had about 100 people here yesterday. Everything performed great except that the gopher had chewed through an electric wire that runs the Cameleon Caverns lowest mister (shown to the right in the picture), not that anyone noticed (except me and the bathers).


----------

